# Son of a .......... Bulk Ammo fast?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I just got an e-mail from my friend who owns the gun store, he can't get my case of ammo for me by Wednesday. 

I guess I'll be buying Winchester at Wal-Mart. Unless of course anybody knows where I can buy ammo in bulk and get it by Wednesday.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

You probably have no choice but to go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Bet they look at me funny when I ask them for 1000 rounds.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Bet they look at me funny when I ask them for 1000 rounds.


  

May wanna go to more than 1 location


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> May wanna go to more than 1 location


Why?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The Walmarts around here do not stock more than 10 boxes of each type, it seems. Very seldom have I been able to walk out with 10 boxes of WWB. Usually it's 5 or less.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

There are two Wal-Mart's in town but I doubt either will stock any real quantity. I plan on hitting them both up tomorrow and won't be surprised if I don't get the 1000 rounds I wanted between the two of them.

Oh well, I guess I'll take what I can get, I'm still going shooting Wednesday!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> The Walmarts around here do not stock more than 10 boxes of each type, it seems. Very seldom have I been able to walk out with 10 boxes of WWB. Usually it's 5 or less.





2400 said:


> Why?


That's why - look up....


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out Cole Distributing in Scottsville KY I believe they allow you to pick up but you have to call ahead. Maybe you can take a long lunch.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Check out Cole Distributing in Scottsville KY I believe they allow you to pick up but you have to call ahead. Maybe you can take a long lunch.


Thanks! I'll have to keep them in mind in the future. I'll get some of their ammo in a small quantity and see if it's any good. I've never fired Aguila before and I hate to buy a ton of something that I don't know anything about.

For the mean time I was able to get enough WWB, it's always worked for me. One Wal-Mart actually had 8 boxes.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Thanks! I'll have to keep them in mind in the future. I'll get some of their ammo in a small quantity and see if it's any good. I've never fired Aguila before and I hate to buy a ton of something that I don't know anything about.
> 
> For the mean time I was able to get enough WWB, it's always worked for me. One Wal-Mart actually had 8 boxes.





Shipwreck said:


> That's why - look up....


I asked out of curiosity to see what they had and our local Wallyworld had 15K 9mm, 11K 40 and 22K 45ACP in stock today. They said they try to start the week with at least 20K of each.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No wal-mart in my area keeps that much in stock here - not even close to that...


----------

